# è appurato che gli piace/piaccia viaggiare



## TimeHP

Ciao a tutti.
Volevo sapere cosa preferite dopo formule introduttive tipo _è appurato che_... 
Congiuntivo o Indicativo?

_É appurato che gli piaccia viaggiare_
_É appurato che gli piace viaggiare_
Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Io personalmente uso l'indicativo.


----------



## njnye

Bah, visto che "appurato" rimanda a una certezza, io sono per l'indicativo: il congiuntivo è troppo dubbioso...


----------



## Dobean

Io uso il congiuntivo, anche se in effetti l'indicativo sarebbe più corretto.


----------



## claudine2006

Grammaticalmente, visto che "è appurato" indica una certezza, bisognerebbe usare l'indicativo ma sentirai usare entrambe le forme.


----------



## sabrinita85

Tendo ad usare e il congiuntivo e l'indicativo.


----------



## femmejolie

E' appurato è sinonimo di è verificato? Non l'avevo mai sentito.
Si usa molto quest'aggettivo?


----------



## sabrinita85

È appurato = è assodato = è sicuro.

Beh, in alcuni casi sì, è usato, come del resto "assodato".


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, appurato è sinonimo di verificato, comprovato.
Credo si usi abbastanza frequentemente.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> E' appurato è sinonimo di è verificato? Non l'avevo mai sentito.
> Si usa molto quest'aggettivo?


_Appurato_ si usa con abbastanza frequenza come sinonimo di:
accertato, acclarato, assodato, comprovato, dimostrato, documentato, verificato.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> _Appurato_ si usa con abbastanza frequenza come sinonimo di:
> accertato, acclarato, assodato, comprovato, dimostrato, documentato, verificato.


Grazie, Claudine! Mi servono molto di più 4 sinonimi scritti da una madrelingua di un elenco così esauriente, a freddo. E poi questo link 
ce l'avevo anch'io, Irene!
Correggimi pure i miei errori, Claudine! Non ce ne sono molti, vero?


----------



## infinite sadness

Solo due, mi sembra.


----------



## femmejolie

infinite sadness said:


> Solo due, mi sembra.


Su, dai! Allora dimmeli!


----------



## infinite sadness

_Mi servono molto di più 4 sinonimi scritti da una madrelingua che un elenco così esauriente...

Correggi*[*mi*]* pure i miei errori..._


----------



## femmejolie

infinite sadness said:


> _Mi servono molto di più 4 sinonimi scritti da una madrelingua che un elenco così esauriente..._
> 
> _Correggi*[*mi*]* pure i miei errori..._


 
Grazie. Servire--> che  (si comparano 2 verbi. Che sciocca!)


----------



## pizzi

TimeHP said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Volevo sapere cosa preferite dopo formule introduttive tipo _è appurato che_...
> Congiuntivo o Indicativo?
> 
> _É appurato che gli piaccia viaggiare_
> _É appurato che gli piace viaggiare_
> Ciao


 
Voto per sostituire _gli _con_ a lui... _in quest'ordine:

_E' appurato che a lui piaccia viaggiare_
_E' appurato che a lui piace viaggiare_


----------

